# Dane Puppies!



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

So Jon and I took a quick trip to visit with Linsey (CorgiPaws) and her hubby Jon for the day. We met up halfway and had a wonderful afternoon hangin' and letting the dogs play! Unfortunately our cameras battery was drained so we couldn't take more pictures...but here's one of Zuri and Zailey together. They have gotten so big!!!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

They look adorable side by side!!!

ETA: Love the collars.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

They are both so dang cute! I bet they have so much fun playing together! I love their collars too, they look great on them. Both of them have such beautiful coloring!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Pretty babies!!! They're both so unique in their coloring. I just luv 'em!! Glad the girls had a playdate. They're besties in the making.


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

What beautiful girls! Love them!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Very Adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hug:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

What pretty girls.
They almost look like adults now! Where did the puppy time go? :noidea:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

They're halfway to adulthood! Most likely they will double in size in the next year or two LOL


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Great picture! It sounds like all ya'll had a great time!


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great looking dogs, sounds like a good day!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

They are just absolutely beautiful! What precious girls they are! I loooooooooooove both there coloring! I bet they have a good time when they get together, huh?


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

So cute! Looks like they are BFFs :becky:


----------

